# New Salsa Vaya



## Rob2500 (Oct 4, 2009)

Anyone got one yet.I was thinking about a la cruz but this is more road style in its frame and components which means more comfort on longer days.I want one bad.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Feb 11, 2009)

I was looking at one at the shop day before yesterday and it seemed pretty nice but it had to have weighed 30lbs.


----------



## BigCircles (Mar 25, 2009)

I've got one -  

I bought the frame/fork and had it built up with Rival components.

It fits my need for gravel grinding/randonneuring/long distance adventure...  

And it's also great as a commuter.










You can fit massive tires without issue. I'm rolling on 40mm Schwalbe Marathon Extremes - and could probably still squeeze a set of fenders on if I needed to...

Thank you Salsa!


----------



## Klong (Dec 6, 2007)

That's a nice setup.

They've gotten a little flack for the front double, but I think their reasons are sound. It looks infinitely usable, and that's a big compliment. Long live long head tubes!


----------



## Rob2500 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Weight ?*

I cant see weight being an issue as people tour on heavy mtb and purpose built touring bikes like cannondale are heavy as well.My giant ocr 3 which ive used for the last 18 months with my trailer is strong but damn heavy too.


----------



## eric_syd (Feb 25, 2006)

BigCircles said:


> You can fit massive tires without issue. I'm rolling on 40mm Schwalbe Marathon Extremes - and could probably still squeeze a set of fenders on if I needed to...
> QUOTE]
> Would some 1.9 or 2.0 29er tyres fit in width ?


----------



## BigCircles (Mar 25, 2009)

> Would some 1.9 or 2.0 29er tyres fit in width ?


Salsa web site says that 700c tire size is limited to 42mm on the larger frames. If you need to go larger, you also may want to consider the Fargo.


----------

